
Ask HN: What are you using to keep your technical notes? - iDemonix
I have several different pieces of software I use for note taking, but each one has its upsides and downsides, none seem to be perfect.<p>The kind of notes I&#x27;m mainly after storing are learning notes. For example when I did my Red Hat course, I used Evernote. Evernote is really good, styling is easy, it looks great, I can share it, putting pictures in (big points) is easy - but one of the major drawbacks is it&#x27;s a pain to insert code blocks. I use Markdown for more code-oriented notes, but putting images in to Markdown is a pain and it&#x27;s just a format, not a service (whereas Evernote syncs to all my devices etc).<p>Just thought I would see what the HN community uses. I&#x27;m currently learning Puppet and taking lots of notes, I started with Evernote but then realised I wanted to insert lots of code blocks, so I swapped to Markdown and now realise I want easy inline images and the ability to share to all of my devices without having to do something bespoke or use Dropbox&#x2F;G drive etc.
======
jareds
I use Fossil [http://fossil-
scm.org/index.html/doc/trunk/www/index.wiki](http://fossil-
scm.org/index.html/doc/trunk/www/index.wiki) I use the source control portion
of it to check in documents and random code samples. I use the wiki portion
for notes on things such as server configuration and general info that is not
code.

------
afrancis
A paper log book. I like writing by hand.

~~~
iDemonix
I agree for personal notes, but massive code blocks? Doesn't work.

